# Bryant Inducer Fan Runs Constantly



## biglittledan (Nov 23, 2006)

Own a 90% efficient Bryant model # 398AAZ060100 Series A furnace. The other day I noticed the furnace was off and not calling for heat but the draft inducer fan was running. The only way to turn the draft inducer fan off is by the local disconnect. I replaced the pilot light assembly a few weeks ago and the main circuit board and transformer a couple of years ago. What is causing the fan to run constantly. Appreciate someone advising what is wrong and what part and part number to replace. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

There is a relay imbeded on the main board that sends the signal for that motor to turn on and off, abviously it is stuck "on". The only way to correct the issue is to replace the main board.


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*The main board has already been replaced so i would rule that out.This bryant furnace has a seperate circuit board for the inducer assembly located just to the right of inducer motor behind a small metal box. Just follow motor power wires and it should lead you to the there.*


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

HvacWiz said:


> *The main board has already been replaced so i would rule that out.This bryant furnace has a seperate circuit board for the inducer assembly located just to the right of inducer motor behind a small metal box. Just follow motor power wires and it should lead you to the there.*


 
They did use a seprate board some years ago.......but the more recent units only use a single board. The poster did _not_ give a specific age of his unit. My reply was based on the more comon newer style units.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi biglittledan

The problem you are having is due to the edge connector on the main blower board. What you will need to do is shut the power off to the furnace pull the edge connector off and look inside of it, this is a flat white piece of plastic with about eight wires in it that connects on the edge of the blower board. There will be little finger looking pieces in there. If the finger pieces are corroded completely off you will have to replace the wiring harness. If they are just corroded you can unplug the furnace and dip the edge plug into a glass of Coke, when the corrosion is gone dip it into a glass of water to clean all the Coke off of it. Use canned air that you use on your computer keyboard and blow out well. Reinstall edge plug back on the board and see if it works properly. You cannot use Pepsi or anything with a high sugar content to do this. If you need the wiring harness it is part #311235-401. If you need any further assistance let me know.

I took the liberty of finding a website for you that has the wiring harness. If you follow this link and enter the part #, scroll down you will see the wiring harness. http://americanhvacparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Good luck
Rusty


----------

